
The Art of Travel (1855) [pdf] - Red_Tarsius
http://galton.org/books/art-of-travel/galton-1855-art-travel-1st.pdf
======
benbreen
This book has one of the best tables of contents I've read in quite awhile. I
love how you can see the outlines of British imperialism starting to emerge as
you get further into it -- at first it looks like it's organized in this very
methodical way with the opening sections on "Fire" and "Water," but then you
notice that there are whole sub-sections with instructions for "Secreting
Jewels," "Poacher's Work" and "How to dispose of Guns at Night."

As an aside, my all time favorite table of contents from a travelogue is Sven
Hedin's _My Life as an Explorer_ which features gems like Chapter 24, "I
Discover 2000-Year-Old Cities in the Desert," Chapter 61, "I Become a
Shepherd," which is followed up by Chapter 62, "A Tibetan Captive Again."

Anyway, thanks for posting, this seems like an interesting read.

